# With 70 looming and a few issues decided to downsize ..



## QFour (Jun 14, 2020)

Traded in our glorious Laika and bought a Carthago 138.  Payload is not too bad as it was 2900kg on the scales. We will have to leave some bits at home like the dog, dog food, spare parts, tool box etc, etc, etc but it is rather nice. Nine speed automatic and 160bhp. If we leave everything behind we can get a 350kg motorbike in the back.


----------



## John H (Jun 14, 2020)

QFour said:


> Traded in our glorious Laika and bought a Carthago 138.  Payload is not to bad as it was 2900kg on the scales. We will have to leave some bits at home like the dog, dog food, spare parts, tool box etc, etc, etc but it is rather nice. Nine speed automatic and 160bhp. If we leave everything behind we can get a 350kg motorbike in the back.
> 
> View attachment 83297


Looks good. I had a similar decision to make this year - failed my D4 medical because of a heart attack and had to get rid of the Hymer B698 that had served us well for seven years. But life (and travel!) goes on and we have a new 3.5 tonne Dethleffs on order - similar layout with a smaller payload but we carried a lot of junk around anyway. Enjoy your new possession


----------



## Robmac (Jun 14, 2020)

Lovely van!


----------



## The laird (Jun 14, 2020)

What a cracking beautiful van 
Safe miles and many of them to you both


----------



## colinm (Jun 14, 2020)

We have been considering a i143, but a 4.25t version, technically we could probably be ok down plating to 3.5t if needed at a later date.


----------



## QFour (Jun 14, 2020)

The 138 will go upto 4.25t which is why they give you 350kg in the garage. We thought about it long and hard before we jumped and decided that smaller could be better. SWMBO would like to drive it so being smaller will make life easier. Its also got the new 9 speed gearbox which is nothing like the Comfymatic which we have at the moment.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 17, 2020)

Great van, but I would say that as I love the Carthago brand.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 17, 2020)

Lovely looking van.


----------



## mfw (Jun 18, 2020)

Personal view if you have to downsize for whatever reason there is always the trailer option allowing you to carry the same things you carried before including motorbike - and when you do sell anyone can drive it at 3.5T larger sale market


----------



## QFour (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes thought of a trailer but we don't really need all the junk we carry around. I have a Truma gas valve just in case. Had it in the locker for 4 years and still there. Ton of other stuff you just don't need. Last couple of years we have been boxing stuff. So if we are away in this country we don't take all the stuff we need for a long trip to sunny climates. Hope we can get a bit better fuel economy as well.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice looking van enjoy your travels


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice bit of kit health to wear.


----------



## yeoblade (Jun 22, 2020)

That's a great looking van, enjoy. As you say smaller can be a great benefit - especially if you can share the driving.
But don't leave the dog behind . It'll miss you.
Which 350KG motorbike will you put in the back, sounds heavy!


----------



## QFour (Jun 22, 2020)

@yeoblade It will carry up to 350kg in the garage but it would need re-plating to 4250kg otherwise there would not be much payload. It weighs 2900kg as it stands in the showroom. We have to add an awning and few other bits but it's got 600kg payload so it's doable. Will just be nice not to have to get a medical every few years and SWMBO will be happy driving it as it's smaller than the Laika. It's also got the new 9 speed auto box not the robotised 6 speed with a clutch.


----------

